# Seat covers



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 21, 2011)

I am looking for some good seat covers for my new truck.
My seats have air bags in them. I found one company that as good price and they custom fit seat covers , in max4 como. They called Shear Comfort.com seatcovers. customer ratings are great. Prices are fare too. has anyone used them or any other companies that are good. They make my seats front and back. Looked on line and they have the best ratings. Any help would be great.
good luck and besafe
Larry.


----------



## Buckhustler (Jun 21, 2011)

Check out WET OKOLE seat covers. I have them and they are awesome. They are a bit pricey but they are definitely worth it. They are made in Hawaii. They come in different camo patterns too if you wanna go that route. Check out their website. All my buddies wanna buy mine off me.


----------



## Woods Savvy (Jun 21, 2011)

Larry Young Jr said:


> I am looking for some good seat covers for my new truck.
> My seats have air bags in them. I found one company that as good price and they custom fit seat covers , in max4 como. They called Shear Comfort.com seatcovers. customer ratings are great. Prices are fare too. has anyone used them or any other companies that are good. They make my seats front and back. Looked on line and they have the best ratings. Any help would be great.
> good luck and besafe
> Larry.



superhides seat covers


----------



## meckardt (Jun 21, 2011)

Check out sportsman camo covers. Just about every pattern and are very durable. I used to have them and my buddy has had his for about 6 years and they still look great. 

http://www.camotruckseats.com/


----------



## paulito (Jun 22, 2011)

I second the Superhides from marathon seat covers. A bit pricey but will last you for years. I had been looking for a good set that would last and now have them on all our trucks at work. It the first thing we buy when we get a new truck. Many different color and camo choices. the other thing i look for in a seat cover is one that doesnt slide all around and these things fit good and snug. Can hardly tell they are a cover. Many differnt options too as far as pistol pouches, back pouches and what not.


----------



## bkl021475 (Jun 22, 2011)

http://headwatersseatcovers.com/home/index.php

Give these a look, I love mine, they fit like a glove and are made of cordura, they are great!


----------



## shotcaller20 (Jun 22, 2011)

I second the sportsman camo covers! They are tough as nails. Had a set for almost 5 years now


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 22, 2011)

bkl021475 said:


> http://headwatersseatcovers.com/home/index.php
> 
> Give these a look, I love mine, they fit like a glove and are made of cordura, they are great!



Thanks man,  Just talk to Paul the owner, seems to be a good guy. I like his story and he uses all America products to make his seat covers. Very knowledgeable with the seats and show me somethings on my truck I did know. He said should have them end of next week. Cant wait. Thanks for the info. 
Will post pic's when I get them.      Thanks to everyone for thier info.
Thanks again
Larry


----------



## bkl021475 (Jun 22, 2011)

Larry Young Jr said:


> Thanks man,  Just talk to Paul the owner, seems to be a good guy. I like his story and he uses all America products to make his seat covers. Very knowledgeable with the seats and show me somethings on my truck I did know. He said should have them end of next week. Cant wait. Thanks for the info.
> Will post pic's when I get them.      Thanks to everyone for thier info.
> Thanks again
> Larry



That guy is really helpful, they are a small business from what I can gather, their customer service is top notch, here's a few pics of mine. My flash lit em up a good bit, they aren't as gray looking as it seems in these pics, you're pets cant hurt them either if they ride inside with you, hope you enjoy them bud!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 22, 2011)

Those look good. Paul put Bioxs holers on for free and getting map pockets. that the same color I ordered. can wait to get them.
Thanks again
Larry


----------



## stringmusic (Jun 23, 2011)

bkl021475 said:


> That guy is really helpful, they are a small business from what I can gather, their customer service is top notch, here's a few pics of mine. My flash lit em up a good bit, they aren't as gray looking as it seems in these pics, you're pets cant hurt them either if they ride inside with you, hope you enjoy them bud!



Dang blk, thats a sweet lookin' ride


----------



## bkl021475 (Jun 23, 2011)

stringmusic said:


> Dang blk, thats a sweet lookin' ride



Thanks man!


----------



## killerv (Jun 23, 2011)

Wet Okole!


----------



## GADAWGS (Jun 23, 2011)

I have Marathons in my truck, held up well for over 5 years so far


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 23, 2011)

I talked to everyone and Wet Okole and headwaters were my 1st choices. Headwaters won out because of the the salesman (THE OWNER) talked to me as friend not someone trying sale me some seatcovers. wet okole was very close. Very friendly but missing the knowledge of the different trucks and models of them. Paul at headwater told me things about my truck I didnt know. Plus I like small business. Wet okoles would have be my second choice. The other companies just did not in press me. Thier product is probably has good, just could answered some of my questions. Price wasnt a problem they all in the same price range for custom covers. I just like the customer service, knowledge, America materails and made in USA, not china.  Out of all the companies that sale seat covers Wet Okoles and Headwaters would be the ones I would start with, then superhides. They are the top 3 to me. I know everyone has thier fovarites. I picked Headwaters seatcovers.
Good luck and besafe 
Larry


----------



## Booner Killa (Jun 24, 2011)

I'd check out Hatchie bottoms as well. That's what I have......like some of the others, they're a bit pricey but mine look GOOD. I'll be honest, mine have been in place 2.5 yrs and have started to fade due to the sun in the front seats. Mine are Neoprene. I thought they'd be a touch hot but they're surprisingly not. Check em out!


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Jun 24, 2011)

Now dont take me wrong! I am not knocking anyones seat covers, because I am not. I was telling why I went with what I ordered. Everyone use different things and everyone has different reason for use different products. I was looking for the best product for the money I wanted to spend. After the reseach, I liked the Headwater's Seatcovers. They all look good.
Good luck and besafe
Larry


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Jun 30, 2011)

Hatchie Bottom i have had them for about 3 years and they are holding up very well. Would highly recomend them


----------

